# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  HP prsente sa nouvelle gnration de serveurs ProLiant

## Mejdi20

*HP prsente sa nouvelle gnration de serveurs ProLiant*

Les serveurs HP ProLiant G7, bass sur  les processeurs AMD Opteron srie 6100, offrent plus de valeur ajoute et un retour sur investissement plus rapide

ISSY-LES-MOULINEAUX, France, le 2 Avril 2010  HP prsente aujourdhui trois nouveaux serveurs HP ProLiant G7 offrant un gain de performance et une rduction significative de la consommation lectrique par rapport aux gnrations prcdentes.

Avec un ratio de consolidation de 23:1, les serveurs HP ProLiant G7 bass sur les  processeurs AMD Opteron srie 6100 amliorent lefficacit oprationnelle, jusqu permettre leur rentabilisation en seulement deux mois. (1). La gamme inclut les serveurs rack HP ProLiant DL165 G7 et HP ProLiant DL385 G7, ainsi que le serveur HP ProLiant SL165z G7 spcialement conu pour les environnements de  type  scale-out .

Les serveurs HP ProLiant font partie de  loffre HP Converged Infrastructure, qui recouvre les serveurs, le stockage, les quipements rseaux et les moyens informatiques  au sein dun environnement commun afin de permettre aux directions informatiques de rpondre rapidement aux demandes des mtiers.

*Des serveurs encore plus conomiques*

Les serveurs HP ProLiant intgrent les technologies HP Thermal Logic qui rduisent  leur consommation lectrique jusqu 96 %. (2) Ces conomies dnergie sont atteintes grce  la mise en uvre des fonctions suivantes :

-      HP Sea of Sensors, qui optimise le refroidissement du systme et en amliore lefficacit en surveillant automatiquement lactivit thermique par le biais dun ensemble de 32 capteurs intelligents disposs stratgiquement  lintrieur du serveur. Ces capteurs ajustent automatiquement le fonctionnement des composants du systme  ventilateurs, mmoire, entres/sorties, etc.  afin de rduire la consommation nergtique.

-      La technologie HP Dynamic Power Capping, intgre au sein de HP Insight Control, amliore lutilisation du centre de calcul et permet de rcuprer les ressources nergtiques provisionnes au-del des besoins effectifs en permettant aux administrateurs de surveiller et contrler prcisment la consommation de chaque serveur. En plafonnant la consommation lectrique de leurs serveurs, les entreprises peuvent tripler la capacit de leurs centres de calcul.(3)

-      HP Power Advisor, qui permet aux entreprises damliorer lefficacit nergtique de leurs infrastructures informatiques en configurant plus prcisment leurs systmes sur la base de rgles de consommation temps rel bases sur les charges de traitement spcifiques.

En outre, les innovations de HP, en matire defficacit nergtique, combines au nouveaux processeurs AMD Opteron srie 6100, permettent de multiplier par 27 le rapport performances/watt.(1)

Maximimiser la productivit des serveurs

La plateforme HP ProLiant intgre un ensemble complet de technologies et doutils flexibles conus pour maximiser la productivit dune infrastructure informatique. Parmi ceux-ci, on compte notamment :

-      HP Insight Control  pour amliorer la productivit de ladministration tout en rduisant les cots dexploitation  jusqu 35 000  dconomie pour 100 utilisateurs  en permettant aux entreprises de superviser et dadministrer leurs infrastructures serveurs  distance.(4)

-      HP Integrated Lights-Out (iLO) Advanced pour permettre aux entreprises de simplifier ladministration de leurs serveurs et de diagnostiquer les incidents que le serveur soit oprationnel ou non, et que les administrateurs soient sur place ou non.

-      HP Insight Remote Support   permet de rduire de 20 % le temps de rsolution des incidents avec un support  distance scuris pour les serveurs et systmes de stockage HP, jusqu surveiller les dfaillances matrielles pour anticiper les problmes avant quils ne surviennent. (5)


*Prix et disponibilit*

Les nouvelles plateformes HP ProLiant DL165, DL385 et SL165z G7 doivent tre disponibles dans le monde entier  compter du mois prochain. Les serveurs HP ProLiant G7 seront commercialiss  partir de 1120 HT  .(6)

Pour plus dinformation sur les serveurs HP ProLiant, reportez-vous au site Web www.hp.com/go/proliant.

(1)    Etabli  partir de tests internes  HP comparant le serveur ProLiant DL380 G4 au DL385 G7 avec processeur AMD Opteron  srie 6100.

(2)    Etabli  partir de tests internes  HP : rduction de 96 % de la consommation lectrique et de refroidissement ; 23 serveurs G4 @ 394 watts  1 serveur DL385G7 @ 323 watts;  8 739 watts limins; 8739  9062 = 96.4 % @ 100 % de charge.

(3)    Source: Livre banc HP: HP Dynamic Power Capping TCO and Best Practices, novembre 2008.

(4)    Source: Livre blanc IDC sponsoris par HP, Gaining Business Value and ROI with HP Insight Control, mai 2009.

(5)    Etabli  partir de lanalyse de donnes HP sur des quipements superviss  laide de Insight Remote Support, par rapport  des quipements non pourvus de Insight Remote Support monitoring.

(6)    Tarif public conseill.


*A propos de HP* :

HP cre de nouvelles solutions pour que la technologie soit au service des professionnels et du grand public. Leader technologique mondial, HP propose une offre allant de l'impression, des systmes personnels aux logiciels, et en passant par les services et infrastructure informatique. Pour plus d'information sur HP (NYSE:HPQ), veuillez cliquer sur ce lien : http://www.hp.com/

----------

